# Long Term rental for longer than 1 Year



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it possible to rent a property for longer than a year at a time? I know in the UK you tend to only be able to do 1 year at a time, but wanting our move to be permanent without buying this was a concern of mine.

How long before we arrive should we be looking? is it like the 6 week period here?


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheJacksons said:


> Is it possible to rent a property for longer than a year at a time? I know in the UK you tend to only be able to do 1 year at a time, but wanting our move to be permanent without buying this was a concern of mine.
> 
> How long before we arrive should we be looking? is it like the 6 week period here?


Hi the longar you rent for you get the best deal we have done two years with a opp after that..find the right area for you first then look ,we came over stayed in apartment for a month looked from there,i had a idea of where i wanted to be but you need to see them first.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Is it possible to rent a property for longer than a year at a time? I know in the UK you tend to only be able to do 1 year at a time, but wanting our move to be permanent without buying this was a concern of mine.
> 
> How long before we arrive should we be looking? is it like the 6 week period here?



I would recommend a short term for a month or a hotel while you look for the right place. Its ok renting over the internet but if you want it to be long term you need to make sure you find the right place.
Most owners will be happy to do a contract for however long you want it with a get out clause in case of change of circumstances.

Veronica


----------



## sandra allen (Jan 8, 2009)

*Renting*



TheJacksons said:


> Is it possible to rent a property for longer than a year at a time? I know in the UK you tend to only be able to do 1 year at a time, but wanting our move to be permanent without buying this was a concern of mine.
> 
> How long before we arrive should we be looking? is it like the 6 week period here?


Yes is it possible. Around 4/6 weeks.

As a rental agent, there are plenty of properties out there to rent. You will have no prolems

Sandra


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I agree with Veronica, take a short term rental at first. Say for a month, with an option to extend, just to be sure that the property is all you want. 

Friends of ours rented an apartment for a year. After a very happy month developers decided to start building on the land right next door. Fortunately the friends had a get-out clause and were able to cancel the contract early. Otherwise they would have been stuck with the noise, dirt and dust immediately outside their bedroom window.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with Babs, and the rest, generally a month or so in an area, get to know the area, your way about etc, then look longer term. However the chances of someone building right next door have diminished somewhat for the next wee while, but its always a possibility.


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice, I just wish we were moving now! Sigh!

I almost want to come out now to look at a few areas, but I I know I need to be a little more patient! I suppose I could start registering my interest and if any of you hear of any long term lets that are minimum 3 bed that allows pets (cat and small dog) So therefore I would need it enclosed so the dog can't do a runner! With a pool.....that are going to be available from Sept onwards.... ;-)

SIgh. I think I might have to come out anyway next month just to get my Cypriot fix! lol


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Its way too early to committ to one now. Wait until you come our to evaluate the market at that time.


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

I know I know!! Wishful thinking on my part, but im sure the time will go quick enough!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

iF you come out next month good time for low price flights &apartments take time to see what area would be best for you, needs to be easy for school ect .then you can look later for the right place.
good luck 
Tricia


----------



## TJones (Jan 20, 2009)

All agreed - come over and look around at areas & locations before you decide where to settle / commit to 1+ years rental.

My friends rented a holiday apartment for a month / 6 weeks, at a discounted rate from these guys; (snip) most of their places are in the Paphos area.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*I agree*

Go find a small village near a city (pafos)
Cheap rentals and friendly people.
Local produce very cheap
Then decide.

Regards

Lyso


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Take a holiday rental, decide your area, then locate yourself or with an agents help the ideal spot.


----------

